# My Aunt's '68 WARNING! Long Read



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

When I was 6, my aunt and uncle bought a Springmist Green, '68 GTO. It's a 400/TH400 car with air, power steering and brakes, AM/FM and factory 8-track player. 

Being that I grew up a "car guy" (my dad was a GM trained mechanic), I had no choice but to covet this car since it was new. From time to time over the years I would ask my aunt when she thought she would be ready to part with her car, only to be told that there was a long list or recipients ahead of me (son, grandsons, etc.). I completely understood, so I bought what I really wanted, a '67. Still, I've always held out some measure of hope for the '68. 

Over the years my aunt's car went from being a near daily driver to sitting more than being driven. It now shows a little over 108k on the odometer and has sat for most of the last ten years as my aunt grew too old to drive. 

Fast forward to September this year and my aunt (now 87) decided to forego Dialysis and just let nature take it's course. I talked with my cousin and he and I decided to try to get his mom's GTO running (needed carb rebuild, brakes bled and other minor stuff) and take his mom for a last ride in her car. Just in case we weren't able to get it done, I went over in my car and offered to take her out. She jumped at the opportunity, so out we went. She loved it, but really wanted to go out in hers, if she could.

After fighting the brakes on the '68 and finally putting later '69 single piston calipers on it, my cousin went to my aunt's house to take her for a ride, while she was still lucid. He got her out of the house and into the passenger seat where she really lit up! My cousin got in, hit the key and NOTHING... (the ignition switch was intermittent and chose not to cooperate). I wasn't there, but I guess my aunt was totally understanding and very disappointed.

Well, my aunt passed peacefully in her sleep the day before Thanksgiving and never got that "final" ride in her car.

As for the long list of people to take her car??? It turns out, it doesn't exist. My cousin is a Ford guy and doesn't want it and none of the grandkids are interested in cars at all. We'll see what happens in the next few weeks, as my cousin said that he would just as soon give it to someone in the family , as sell it. 

More to come...

Cheers!

Chuck


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

What a touching story, Chuck. Thanks for sharing that, and for the noble thing that you tried to do.

Sometimes, there is justice in the universe and it's clear you loved her and respect what that car was to her. Hopefully things will go your way.

:cheers

Bear


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Nice story. A piece of her will always be with you.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X3! Thank you for sharing with us, and glad you were able to give her a ride in your '67. Hopefully you'll be posting photos of your 'new' '68 in due time.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Great story, that's the funny effect muscle cars have on you; they definitely make memories, and that's something you'll always have. :cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks for sharing i am sure she would want it to go to someone who loved it as much as she obviously did, and she knows you have Pontiac in your blood.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, guys.

In a perfect world, I'd take the car in a heartbeat if it were offered to me. The reality however, is that I really don't have room for it and (no offense intended to '68,'69 fans) I have the car I really want, in the '67. I'm hoping for my dad (in his 70's) or my younger brother to get it. I really don't want it to leave the family.

Cheers all!

Chuck


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Call me your brother and send it over here. I have room (and love) for it.  :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree heck I'll even host Thanksgiving from now on!:cheers


----------

